# Frequently Asked Questions



## MJ

In this thread are some Frequently Asked Questions.  You will not be able to post questions in this thread, if you need to ask a question please create a thread here: Forum Admin: Tech Support & Announcements - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

Let's Kick off with some abbreviations that you will be seeing on the forums.

TNT = Tried and True 
ISO = In Search Of
REC = Recipe
DH = Dear Hubby
DW = Dear Wife
DC = Discuss Cooking
OP = Original Poster - the person who started the thread
DS or DD = Dear Son or Dear Daughter 
MIL or FIL = Mother-in-law or Father-in-law
CP = crockpot
KA= Kitchen Aid (mixer)
KD=Kraft Dinner (Kraft Macaroni and Cheese in the box)                           
BISO = bone-in, skin-on (chicken)
EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil 

*What's the difference between TNT and REC? *

REC means recipe so someone might title their thread something like REC: Chicken and Rice. This way you would know that it is a recipe that they are posting and not a question about how to make the dish.

TNT means tried and true, meaning the member has made this recipe and can vouch for it.


----------



## MJ

*Titles*

Number of posts:

Assistant Cook = 0     
Cook = 50     
Senior Cook = 100     
Sous Chef = 500     
Head Chef = 1000     
Executive Chef = 2500     
Master Chef = 5000     
Chef Extraordinaire = 10000


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Recipe Abbreviations and Online Conversion Help*

c, C = cup
t, tsp = teaspoon
T, Tb, TBS = tablespoon


Online Volume Conversion: 
Online Conversion - Volume Conversion

Online Temperature Conversion:
Online Conversion - Temperature Conversion


----------

